# Visa Forms Problems (name change /surname change)



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am having few but serious below mentioned problems.

1 My father surname is not added on my passport and 10 certificate and birth certificates but mentioned on Post graduation certificates , Company Records as well as PAN card number. Now the question arises shall i get changes means addition of surname to father name ( adding Malhotra to Anil Kumar making it Anil Kumar Malhotra) to my passport as well as Matric certificates and Birth certificates , before going for ACS approval. Is yes is anyone knows how much time it takes for these things.

2 My sponsor is my Aunt who is my Mother real sister. And the problem is that my grand father's name ( my mother father) is different (spelling different) on my mother certificates and aunt passport.

Kindly tell me what I shall do.

It will really a great help to me if any one suggest me what exact procedure to follow and how much time it take.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am having few but serious below mentioned problems.
> 
> ...


hi

1. It is possible but little time consuming. According to our country, all institute follow SSC as standard. If SSC certificate is correct then we can change name/fathers name just putting an application and fee. But to change in SSC certificate then need affidavit certificate with application. We can do this urgently within 2/3 days by providing urgent fee. 

2. You should change name from your mother certificate following same way

Best of luck


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks but i have passed 10 in 1997 .Can you guide me where shall i make correction in 10 certificates and then in passport asap.

Please guide me asap

Thanks once again


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sandeep

The correction in teh name wont take time, provided you get the changes done form teh same regional office where u got the pp made. If say you got ur pp made from mumbai and go to delhi office for changes, the procedure will take long but if u go to mumbai office they do it in a day, give them the pp in the morning with proofs and they call u back in teh evening and hand over the pp with changes mentioned on another page.

as for getting it changed in 10th certificate etc, why do u want to? not tht the name is wrong, its just his name is not complete. Just get an affidavit made if u have a doubt about the rest of documents with his incomplete name.

As fro your grand parents name, i dont know much about that front.. what does ur mom;s pp say? is the name the same in it or is it different in that as well?


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Listen my problem is that my father full name is Anil Kumar Malhotra but in Matric and birth certificate as well as Passport it mention as Anil Kumar 
On the other hand my Graduation as well as Post graduation certificates are having Anil Kumar Malhotra

Now tell me what is the good and easiest way so that i get ACS approval and DIAC too without any much problems.

Shall i get my certificates of courses Matric and Passport altered.
Or any other way there .

Also My passport was made in 2003 year not now so what is the correct procedure .

Thanks for yours reply


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sandeep as i said, i dont see a point of getting it changed in the certificates, it is not tht the name is spelt wrong, it just isnt complete and an affidavit would work, i dont think you have any idea about cbse and how they work, if u want to get the name changed in your school certificates, it will take forever and they will make you run like mad. just go to the pp office wehre ur pp was made, give them documents, i.e the proofs of your father name being anil kumar malhotra and not just anil kumar and they will do it in a day.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks mam pp stands passport office 

so u think i need to go to passport office 

see below the mail i got from head of ACS
------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Sandeep,

The ACS will be using your official name, as in your passport.

For the purpose of your skills assessment, we will require a Statutory Declaration from your explaining the discrepancy in names.

You may wish to consider consolidating your names into one version for the purpose of your GSM application to DIAC.

Kind regards,

Helen Martynyuk PhD | Skills Assessment and Certification Manager | Australian Computer Society 
Email: [email protected] | Ph: 02 9299 3666 | Fax: 02 9299 3997 
Level 3, 160 Clarence Street | Sydney NSW 2000
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Going to passport what documents i need is PAN card will work 
is new passport will be issue ?
Is i need to fullfill new form?

Thanks for urs reply


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no they dont issue a new passport, (pp stand fr passport). they just write on the page next to the detail page whatever the changes are. my husband got my name added to the passport and our address changed, they simply wrote all the details on one of the pages and signed adn stamped it.

change in name takes a day, just give them proofs like the certificates that has the full name, as for what form etc, you will have to go to the passport office and find, i am not sure but i think it was miscellaneous form


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks mam i think i shall go and ask hope as u said they will free me .'

I think i need not require to stand in long queue


----------



## umerrkhan (Aug 16, 2010)

HI Everyone,

I have submitted my all documents to ACS since three weeks and my aplication is progress. A question arrises when i read this thread. My name can be written with 'O' and 'U' and and on Passport my given name is written *'UMER'* but the rest of documents like transcript and experiance certificate contains my given name *'OMER'*. 

is it fine or creats any problem?


----------

